# Plant ID???



## ara35 (Oct 12, 2008)

What is the large plant to the left of the picture??










(picture from keeton @ fishforums.net)


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

This one:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=226&category=genus&spec=Hygrophila


----------



## vmahaffe (Apr 26, 2008)

Agreed. Have this in my tank too.


----------

